# trailer park roads



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i mow for these guys, and will be plowing for these guys this year. already turned in my bid they dont see much lake effect snow of erie but get there share of winter storms. price is per 4" . i only come when 4" of snow. figured about 3 1/2 hours with two trucks. notice the scale. i think its just around 1.5 miles total.....what do u all think? think im low but not considered a lowballer because its not up for bid. ive already got it!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

4 inches it's going to look like crap. Then when it freezes you'll never get it up and people will be calling all winter long.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

it's just the roads right? No driveways? no walks?

just quickly estimating off your picture I come up with about 3600 feet of roads.


that's right around 2/3 of a mile.

4 passes, about 1 hour with 1 truck.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

hes pretty set on a 4inch push. im kinda concerned i didnt charge enough, so before its too late i want to remand my bid and submit a new one...yup no drives just clearing of the roads. just like the city trucks ya know. just make my passes. thinkin about pro plus wings also so that may put me around 10' a push


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So if it plows three inches on Monday, and then three inches on Wednesday, you don't plow either time? That place will be a disaster. I came up with 3000 feet or so, unless you do Maple Drive too, then the 3600 feet. 4 passes is 12,000-14,000 feet, 2-3 miles. Should be well under an hour. Unless you're trying to pull up three inches of hardpack. Even if you don't make a ton, you could make a killing on driveways.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

no in that case. ill plow both times as far as im concerned. that would be two plows.. im charging just under 400 for the push am i good?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;832004 said:


> no in that case. ill plow both times as far as im concerned. that would be two plows.. im charging just under 400 for the push am i good?


You're worried about not making enough? $400 for an hours work?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol i wanted to ask the pros. i dont have but 2 years experience, but have a capable rig. u guys are thinkin an hour? like i said i figured three and half with two trucks. thats why i wasnt goin to make enough. thats why i ask the pros!purpleboupurpleboupurplebou


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

7 hours to plow the place? Do you have do the lots too? Something doesn't make sense here. I could do the roads before lunch with a snowblower.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol no. haha... just pushing the roads and the front area... like i said . not much experience with the road aspect of the buisness. thanks for the help!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I wanted to make sure you were only doing the roads before I said this
Your estimate is a joke.
2 trucks 3.5 hours?
Do you work for the government?

At *MOST *an hours worth of work for ONE truck.

You might keep it for a season, but someone will come in and bid half or less of what you are bidding and take it and THEY'LL MAKE MONEY, because that's simply a ridiculous price. (and i looked, you're in Ohio, not NJ or NYC high priced areas)

esp for a trailer park.

You obviously don't realize this, but the key in any business is word of mouth. And it takes years to get a good reputation and get recommended and it's very quick to be removed. You're going to get a name as the high priced guy for a normal job. (being high priced on a 24/7 hospital zero tolerance lot is different than being high priced on a 4" trigger on a trailer park). They aren't going to recommend you as soon as next year's bid comes in at $150-$200 from someone else and they'll say "oh, that expensive guy, he was really expensive, here, try our new guy"

You'll make a ton of money this year and good for you, that is the idea. But you won't for long.

Fair price for work keeps you in business a long time.

A high price for normal job makes you a lot of money

ONCE.

7 hours of time............................


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

gotta tell you....im pretty offended on your take. you know the rate for a lake effect area? the guy that did this last it took him more than 5 hours to clear this park. i didnt ask for an insult nor do i care to take one from you. dont want to charge these people too much thats why im asking here. i gave the guy an estimate. ill charge him accordingly.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

One truck could probably knock it out in a little over an hour. My biggest fear would be the residents are going to complain like you woudn't believe.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Something is just not adding up. You're only doing the main road(s) (Maple, Spring Lakes Springlakes Cir and Ranchview Cir) , right? Are you also going to be trucking the snow offsite, maybe?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

possibly moving piles. not right off the bat. i dont think the google map is accurate. the total loop is just under 2 miles one way.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Even if it IS two miles to go in and out. That's 8 miles. Traveling at a very slow 8 mph, that's an hour. I could blow 8 inches out of there in 45 minutes. Maybe we should ask this. What did the guy last year use for a truck/plow, and what do you plan to use?


----------

